# Tabellen Position



## blizZar (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo@all 

Also, mein Problem ist, das ich nicht weis wie man einer Tabelle verständlich macht, ab welchem abstand zum Rand links bzw. rechts sie anfangen soll.
http://www.blizzar-online
Hier seht ihr das die Schrift am linken Rand anfängt. Eigendlich soll sie aber bündig mit der gesamten HP anfangen.

mfg blizZar


----------



## blizZar (11. Februar 2006)

Ok. man könnte es auch mit <p> machen aber gibt es da keine schönere lösung?
Hab mir auch überlegt, ob man nicht einfach eine spalte vor dem Text macht, so das die 2. genau da anfängt, wo auch die HP anfängt.


----------



## Maik (12. Februar 2006)

Probier's mal so:


```
<table align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1">
 <tr>
  <td><img src="header.jpg" alt="header" width="1000" height="300"></td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td>Hallo</td>
 </tr>
</table>
```
Der Abstand zum (Browserfenster) Rand wird mit CSS bestimmt:

```
body 
{
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
```


----------



## blizZar (12. Februar 2006)

http://www.blizzar-online


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<style type="text/css">
  body { margin-left:140px; }
  body { margin-right:140px; }
  
</style>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body>
<img src="header.jpg" alt="header" width="1000" height="300">
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1" align="left">
<tr>
<td>- News</td>
<td>- Member</td>
<td>- Scene</td>
<td>- Forum</td>
<td>- Sponsoren</td>
<td>- Links</td>
</table>


</body>
</html>
```

Das ist der Code zur Adresse. Wie ihr seht habe ich den Abstand zur Linken Seite durch

```
<style type="text/css">
  body { margin-left:140px; }
```
erreicht.
Nun ist alles "ungefähr" in der Mitte... aber geht das nicht genauer?
Zudem nimmt die Schrift in der Tabelle nur den Platz ein den sie braucht. Natürlich könnte ich witdh="x" ungefähr hinbekommen, das die Schrift sich auf die gesamte breite ausstreckt. Sie soll aber nur so weit gehen wie der header da ich ein Layout verwende das nicht die gesamte Breite einnimmt.


----------



## Maik (12. Februar 2006)

CSS-Lösung für eine horizontal zentrierte Tabelle:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body
{
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}

table
{
width: 1000px;
margin: 10px auto;
}

img
{
display: block;
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>

<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1">
       <tr>
           <td colspan="6"><img src="header.jpg" alt="header" width="1000" height="300"></td>
       </tr>
       <tr>
           <td>- News</td>
           <td>- Member</td>
           <td>- Scene</td>
           <td>- Forum</td>
           <td>- Sponsoren</td>
           <td>- Links</td>
       </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```


----------

